# non skid



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am going to paint the inside of my river hawk with some sort of non skid paint. Has anyone had good luck with a particular paint? I am hoping to keep the weight to a minimum and something that is comfortable enough to still stand on barefoot. Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I used InterDeck tan on my hull.
After 3 years of use, it's still holding up.
Very fine grit non-skid, roller application.
Required a week of drying time.
After a trip on the boat, soap and water takes care of cleanup.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I used Sherwin Williams "Tile Clad". After first coat I laid down nylon window screening and put a second coat.


----------



## chuckm310 (Aug 5, 2012)

Standard topside paint and add a handfull of sandbox sand to the container and mix throughly, works great.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I am going to paint the inside of my river hawk with some sort of non skid paint.  Has anyone had good luck with a particular paint?  I am hoping to keep the weight to a minimum and something that is comfortable enough to still stand on barefoot.  Thanks.



really depends on how you want it to look:

smooth,clean and easy to clean ? awlgrip,with grip tex

cheap,flat,and tough to clean,use the interlux "inter deck" - it's a single part,kinda flat,and it's tough to keep clean...


----------

